# JVC head unit removal



## finebykris (Jun 18, 2009)

I need to install some stuff and that requires me to remove my head unit.

after looking in the manual it appears that i am supposed to use some supplied handles/hooks


any idea what I can use INSTEAD of these? The PO never included them.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The "keys" are about a 1/4" wide by about 1/16" thick and about 4" long. Anything around that size should do the trick. You'll need two.


----------



## finebykris (Jun 18, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> The "keys" are about a 1/4" wide by about 1/16" thick and about 4" long. Anything around that size should do the trick. You'll need two.


they look like this:
http://exclusive-part.com/JVC_PC5-80.jpg?


idk how I can make some of those....

Any idea on something that I could use instead?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The flat part is what removes the radio. The hooked ends are for pulling on. Got any local stereo shops? I loan my out all the time.


----------



## finebykris (Jun 18, 2009)

would they just let me borrow them??

even if I definitely don't buy anything from them?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

finebykris said:


> would they just let me borrow them??
> 
> even if I definitely don't buy anything from them?


I do all the time. Unless the guys are complete butt heads, i don't see why they wouldn't.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

This where you need to kiss ass to the installers, and get in with them. 

Otherwise, do you have access to 2 jigsaw blades? 

Or if you got a bench grinder, you can make these radio keys.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

just take the cage out...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

There are many mounting options, you could try and try with those keys in my car and you will fail.. because it's ISO mounted... screwed to the dash... no cage.

What kind of car, can you be sure there's a cage? You should be able to see the cage lip.


----------



## finebykris (Jun 18, 2009)

i got some keys at the local shop


they just gave them to me


----------

